# Bless me smokers for I have sinned



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

BLESS ME SMOKERS FOR I HAVE SINNED.

Ok we have family in from down south and from alittle west so that starts it. I started the smoker saturday. We started out with some simple ABT's with cream cheese and onions, green peppers, some pepperjack and cheedar mixed then a good bacon wrap. Then to keep the smoke going I threw on some red snapper with Old Bay Rub and afew shrimp with the same Good Stuff.

ABT"s were the first out and the savages went at them this all that was left for the photo opp. Let me tell you these jalapenos weren't very hot but they were very tastey. 

So the Savages wanted more so into the frig and heres the second batch with the same mixture I'm learning not to just make enough for one batch. 

The fish came out next and like the abt's poof I had to beat them off again and all of this while I'm tring to smoke some more stuff here's the fish that was saved for just the picture and gone it was. I started asking self did you feed these people or are they staving.  

Now this is the one that got me the real strange looks. Your gonna do want with those eggs. NO your not even the wife was questioning me. ME the cook yes their in and now their out and resting ( I had to say that or poff they would be gone) thats was good ha. 

Here's all peeled and ready to go throw in alittle  fresh ham (it was bigger then this I swear) but this why I have sinned because this is all the Qview that was shot for the weekend. So I will take my punishement as you folks deemed fitting and will not have another smoke without the camera I swear. 

Really it was a good weekend with family and the smoke turned out well as you could see how long it lasted. I promise we do let our kids eat just at their own houses. So till next time with plenty of Qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like you are getting a following...


----------



## smokingd (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Mark but I am guessing the rest didn't happen

Awesome smoke


----------



## reents (Sep 9, 2009)

ThAT IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT GOOD FOOD GOOD FRIEND AND GREAT TIME. yOU DID YORSELF PROUD.


----------



## azrocker (Sep 9, 2009)

GOOD BEER!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 9, 2009)

Lack of Q-view is your sin? That's not bad, thanks for sharing what ya did get on film Mark.
I was figuring you boiled some ribs in liquid smoke, and liked it....now that would be a sin.


----------



## bbqhead (Sep 10, 2009)

It must have been really good if they were eating it up before you could get photo's, congrats!


----------



## alx (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice job.It is all about family and friends.

Cut a tube for me Bra......


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like some very nice chow. Man, I have got to try some of those eggs.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 10, 2009)

Now that's a compliment to your smoking.  You know they like it when it disappears as soon as it hits the plate.  Nice!


----------



## ocsnapper (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good.... just a quick question how long do you smoke the eggs.... I'm smoking today and might try it...

Nice Q by the way. points to you


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

A little bit of q-view is better than none at all! 

I'm sure we've all been there before: Entertaining friends and family, full smoker, prep work, beers to crack and consume... 

Still looks like a great feast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you still have all of your fingers?  I'm surprised they didn't chow down on them too.  LOL

Great smoke.







for turning the family on to your great smoking abilities.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

Everything looked really good, half eaten pictures or not.  Everytime I see some ABTs that look as good as those it makes me want to go fire up the smoker just for them.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for sharing the good times.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, I've never seen smoked eggs before. Were they already hard boiled, or did you just put raw eggs in the smoker and let em run?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 10, 2009)

No punishment necessary.  The fact that the food disappeared so quick is proof of your skill.  We bow down to you


----------

